
Can foreign tech companies win in China? - endswapper
https://techcrunch.com/2016/08/28/can-foreign-tech-companies-win-in-china/
======
endswapper
My takeaway from this is to treat China like a partner not an opportunity.

"China is not easy. It’s tough for everyone, no matter if one is foreign or
not." Experiences will vary greatly between individuals, but in China there is
this extra component that is often called regulation, but it's more than that.

I think of it more as a helicopter parent that is always quantifying,
evaluating and adjusting.

By making China a partner those evaluations and adjustments should suit your
mutual objectives as opposed to presenting deliberate obstacles.

